# banjo



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Iam really a hanger but since work has been slow i have been taping more.

I did a search but could not find much info.on banjo.

I have been trying to do some research before i buy one.


From what i read there is 2 kinds.One that puts mud on bottom side of tape and one that puts it on both sides.Which is better? and what brand would be good for a beginner to use?

Thanks for the help in advance just ran across this site and joined today.Iam still trying to learn everything i can about taping.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

One word. HOMAX. Just do a search on here.
By the way welcome.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Like Gazman said! One word! Homax!
Links to where you can buy each tool below as well as video tutorials.
Create an account with WallTools.com
You won't regret it. Great prices, service and support!
Hope this helped!

http://www.walltools.com/homax-6500-drywall-taping-tool-banjo.html





http://www.delkotools.com.au/


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help,i think i will try the homax.Thats a great price i did not really want to spend $100+ on something i wont use that much.Iam shure i will have other questions great site for feedback.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

scottktmrider said:


> Thanks for the help,i think i will try the homax.Thats a great price i did not really want to spend $100+ on something i wont use that much.Iam shure i will have other questions great site for feedback.


WallTools.com is a great site to purchase from.
When you have your questions, we'll be here.


----------

